# My daughters dirt tank



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello!

My daughter have a 54 liter dirt tank that runs amaislingly well, it have only a thin layer of dirt and a thin layer of fine sand. Plants are growing like weed, a couple of weeks ago i did remove about one 10 liter bucket with plants, the tank was totally overgrown. The tank runs with almost no maintance at all, i have only changed 20 liter water and done one filter cleaning in 7 months.


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

what are the tank specs and your fert routine if at all?


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

kcoscia said:


> what are the tank specs and your fert routine if at all?


Hello!

Tank specs:
60cm x 30cm x 30cm

No fertz and no waterchanges (1 waterchange in 7 months)

jnad


----------



## urbach (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh wahhh .. No water change in 7mth and all your fishes still survived? Not using any ferts and your plants are growing well? Are you using Aquasoil or just sands? 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Bill (Aug 22, 2013)

urbach said:


> Oh wahhh .. No water change in 7mth and all your fishes still survived? Not using any ferts and your plants are growing well? Are you using Aquasoil or just sands?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


That was "one filter cleaning in 7 months" not water change  Still pushing it a bit with the fish load.


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 18, 2013)

What is dirt?


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Mr.Bill said:


> That was "one filter cleaning in 7 months" not water change  Still pushing it a bit with the fish load.


Sorry about my bad English, i meant one filter cleaning and one waterchange in 7 months. Both was done at the same day.

I think the plants is doing the main filtration job, the tank have had a massive growth, the picture is after a massive cut down and replanting. The fish load seem to be no problem, i think the plants is taking care of them

Jnad


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

ziyaadb said:


> What is dirt?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


Plant or garden soil


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 18, 2013)

Is this dirt that u took out of ur garden?


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 18, 2013)

Sorry for the questions but I also want to start up a simple easy planted tank

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

It is dirt/soil for use to grow flowers/plants/vegetabels bought in a garden store.

Do a google search for dirt planted tank, you find tonns of info.


----------



## KingOfTheFeeshes (Mar 4, 2013)

It looks very nice. I've just recently set up a dirt tank as well. 80 gallons (or about 300 liters). I could only dream that it might ever be as low maintenance as that, though. 
How are those mosquito fish doing with their tankmates? In my experience, they've been pretty aggressive with other fish in my tank - but then again, I've never kept them long enough to see if they'll settle down just because of the aggression.


----------



## twkoch (Aug 29, 2013)

Love dirted tanks. Good choice!


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 18, 2013)

Shotto thanks mate will do

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## JesusReynolds (Oct 3, 2013)

your tank looks beautiful, i know you have made a great effort for this creativity. good luck for the future and best wishes for this creativity


----------



## DarkSeas (Sep 13, 2013)

Love dirted tanks. Great looking tank by the way.

DarkSeas


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello!

Thanks for all your positive comments about my daughters dirt tank.


----------



## adive (Oct 30, 2013)

superb! wish i could setup such a low maint. tank


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice looking tank!

You should probably do more water changes to reduce build up of stuff in the water.


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for liking the tank, but there is some bad news.

I have not had the time to keep up with the growth in this tank, and the tank is now a overgrown mess.

My daughter want the tank out of the room, i am thinking of maybe replace this tank with my daughters that is a little bit bigger.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=487409&highlight=

But i am not shure, the cube tank is looking good in the livingroom.

Jnad


----------



## shawnwaldon (Dec 5, 2013)

ziyaadb said:


> Sorry for the questions but I also want to start up a simple easy planted tank
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


It's organic potting mix like Maricle grow organic choice. That is what I use in my dirt tank. I will have to say that I do maintence about twice a month or so becuase of the size of my tank. The reason you don't want to clean the bed is because the nutrients from the waste refertilize the garden soil so you don't have to change it as much. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/album.php?albumid=14569

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/picture.php?albumid=14569&pictureid=45217


----------



## 1987 (Jan 27, 2007)

I used to have a ton of tanks running high tech. I have one NPT tank, and I am kicking myself for not trying it sooner. The tank looks great!


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

1987 said:


> I used to have a ton of tanks running high tech. I have one NPT tank, and I am kicking myself for not trying it sooner. The tank looks great!


Yes NPT tanks is great, thanks for liking the tank.


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

*Update*

Hello!

I have a update for my daughters dirt tank.

I was going to take i down beacuse my daughter is bored with the tank. I started the teardown by taking out the filter, but on the way i decided to try out a no tech tank.

My daughters dirt tank have been running about a month with no filter, circulation or heater, only light. And to my suprise everything is thriving, plants grows good and the fishes i looking good.

Any one else that run no tech tanks?

Jnad


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

*Uppdate*

Hello!

Just a little uppdate with picture. This tank keep amazing me, it have now been running for two months with no tech, only light. There is no water flow i the tank, and there is a lot of fishes, everything seems to thriving.


----------

